# Cadie Loves ...



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadie loves the Camera. :wub2: The toughest part of getting pictures of her is that she wants to run right up to the camera lense and climb in. LOL, this is a refreshing change as Cadeau is not a huge fan of that silly flashy thing mom seems to love so much.
[attachment=56623:Cadie17Weeks5.jpg]
[attachment=56622:Cadie17Weeks4.jpg]
[attachment=56621:Cadie17Weeks3.jpg]
[attachment=56624:Cadie17Weeks8.jpg]

Cadie also loves pawing things and it was only tonight that I remembered how her Dad (Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star) and his Uncle (Bandit) also seemed to enjoy the paw in the air move. Both of those boys are the stars of two of my favorite photos of Maltese. :innocent: 

[attachment=56625:Cadie17Weeks1.jpg]
[attachment=56626:Cadie17Weeks2.jpg]
[attachment=56627:Cadie17Weeks6.jpg]

Cadie also loves her big Brother. She loves to steal his favorite toys just to get his attention. :happy: 

[attachment=56628:CadieCadeauKiss.jpg]
[attachment=56629:CadieCadeauLove.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She has a great, sweet smile too! I love the kissing last photo. So sweet!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is just tooo darn cute!! Her half bro doesn't do the paw up thing - i wish he would because that is adorable!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a cute smile!! Kissy pic is uber cute!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwwww, the kissy pic just stole my heart :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My God your babies are just beautiful :wub: :wub: They have the sweetest look to them..
I am in l :wub: ve


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be still my heart, love all the pics but the one with Cadeau and Cadie kissing just brought out that ahhhhhh moment!!!! She is darling and her personality comes through in the pictures. Rain loves the little paw movement too!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, what a good little poser you have! I love the pic of your babies kissing. That must be the sweetest feeling in the world to see them do that!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Carina she's just precious. And yep, a total model! She knows how to work the camera. I have the same problem with Jett as you do with Cadie. I want to get down on the floor to get some great candid shots, but he always stops what he's doing and runs right up to the camera and in my lap. So most of his pics are of him up on something he can't get down from or with me in a more bent over/squat position. LOL Oh yeah, try to keep the camera steady in *that* position. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous girl! I love her coat, it looks soooooooo silky on camera!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwwww :wub: :tender: :wub2: How totally precious!!!!!! What a Kodak moment.....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These pics are beyond sweet! Cadie loves the camera and the camera loves her!!!!!!! 

And the kissy pic....such love!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwww! really lovely pictures


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

She is beautiful! I know what you mean about the running up to the camera because Remy does that too!
I love the paw up shots too :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow,she is the perfect little model,just darling. And the kissy picture is calander worthy.Sooo cute. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Caddie is the most demure, sweet little model. I love how her legs are together in the poses and capturing the face to face kiss pic is PRICELESS! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Those are awesome pictures of your little beauty. She's certainly a special little girl. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Simply adorable!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh! They are both gorgeous. I love the little paw lifting thing - so cute - Annie does this too. :wub: 

This should be the February picture in the calendar - Valentine's Day:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is a real cutie...so is her big brother.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she has the sweetest little face!!! What stunning eyes Cadie has! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And both her dad and uncle are absolutely breathtaking. :smheat: Beautiful representations of the Maltese breed. :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 10 2009, 06:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827926


> Be still my heart, love all the pics but the one with Cadeau and Cadie kissing just brought out that ahhhhhh moment!!!! She is darling and her personality comes through in the pictures. Rain loves the little paw movement too!!!![/B]


I am so glad you can see her personality shine through. She certainly has a big personality. 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 10 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827955


> Oh Carina she's just precious. And yep, a total model! She knows how to work the camera. I have the same problem with Jett as you do with Cadie. I want to get down on the floor to get some great candid shots, but he always stops what he's doing and runs right up to the camera and in my lap. So most of his pics are of him up on something he can't get down from or with me in a more bent over/squat position. LOL Oh yeah, try to keep the camera steady in *that* position. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


LOL Crystal, they do present us with some interesting challenges. 

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Sep 10 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828233


> Caddie is the most demure, sweet little model. I love how her legs are together in the poses and capturing the face to face kiss pic is PRICELESS! :wub:[/B]


Haha, well she is sweet, but demure not so much. She might look it there, but usually she is trying to take over the house and push Cadeau around. A few minutes ago she was pulling his tail and not letting go. He finaly came to me to be rescued. 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 11 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828520


> OMG, she has the sweetest little face!!! What stunning eyes Cadie has! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> And both her dad and uncle are absolutely breathtaking. :smheat: Beautiful representations of the Maltese breed. :biggrin:[/B]


Her eyes are beautiful, but part of it is she keeps them nice and wide when I take the shots. Cadeau has big beautiful eyes too, but too often he is squinting in the pictures I take. 

That picture of Bandit is one of the Maltese photos I saw in a magazine years ago and never got out of my mind. Just an awesome picture. He is her father's dam's full-sibling. Cadie has some pretty amazing dogs behind her. She is a great-grand-daughter of Thriller. Her mom's dad is a full-sibling to Marc. I love looking at her family album.


----------



## MoparDSM (Sep 5, 2009)

She sits so pretty! Her little face could melt every person in room!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl Cadie is Carina. The camera sure loves her. All of her pictures are beautiful. I love the little paw up. Like everyone else I'm sure I just melted at Cadie & Cadeau kissing. That is a beautiful moment captured. Calendar contender for sure. Thanks for sharing your beautiful fluffs. BTW I love your latest siggy, it's adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are so cute....and look at those little paws.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely darling!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You have a real beauty there. Of course, Cadeau is pretty darn special too.


----------

